# Die Kategorie German-Italian



## piggypiggot

Guten Abend,
Ich schreibe euch, denn ich möchte wissen, warum die Kategorie "German-Italian" in Wordreference verschwunden ist.
Ich bin eine junge Übersetzerin und manchmal war solche Kategorie nützlich.
_Danke für_ Ihre _Aufmerksamkeit__.
Mit freundlichen Grüßen,
E. 

_


----------



## Sowka

Hello piggypiggot,

As far as I'm aware, a German-Italian dictionary or forum has never been included in WordReference. We do have German-Italian threads in our "German" forum.


----------



## stella_maris_74

Confermo quanto detto da Sowka: non c'è mai stato su WR un forum né un dizionario specifico tedesco/italiano.

Piggypiggot, sicura che non fosse un altro forum (diverso da WRF)?


----------



## piggypiggot

Good morning,
I'm sorry but I have to confirm you that some years ago there was a section dedicated to "German-Italian". I used it.


----------



## Angel.Aura

Hello piggypiggot, 

I registered in 2007 and never knew about an Italian-German Forum or Dictionary here on WRF.


----------



## brian

Hi there,

There has never been a German-Italian forum or dictionary. Here is a detailed list of the history of all WR forums. As you'll see, there is no German-Italian.

The German forum was created on 10 November 2004. The next and only other German forum (Deutsch-Español) was created on 26 January 2007.

Brian


----------



## Voce

Non sarebbe possibile creare un forum tedesco-italiano? Penso che molti ne trarrebbero beneficio.


----------



## Voce

Scusatemi se intervengo ancora, ma nel caso in cui WR escludesse a priori la creazione di un forum tedesco-italiano qualcuno è in grado di propormi un'alternativa valida?
Grazie!


----------



## jann

Voce, regarding the creation of a German-Italian forum on WR, please read FAQ: How New Forums are Created. 

Piggypiggot, I've just done a quick search to find all of your posts.  This was the very first message you posted on WR.  Like the rest of your posts from 2009, it is in the Italian-_English_ forum.  Is that perhaps what you were thinking of?  Or perhaps you are remembering that you often posted on the German form in 2010, including questions like this one about translations between German and Italian.  As Sowka mentioned, the German forum is for questions about German, or _translations between German and any other language..._ so you may certainly discuss German-Italian translations there.  

I can only repeat what others have said:  there has never been a German-Italian forum on WR.


----------

